# Youth season



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Teal, coot and a pair of geese. Cousins had fun!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

One of the best youth seasons behind the house. Lots of woodies in the flooded timber.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Tritonman said:


> One of the best youth seasons behind the house. Lots of woodies in the flooded timber.
> View attachment 220505


Smiling faces!!!That's all that counts.I certainly miss those youth hunts with my son who is 35 now.The state youth hunts are a success story in itself.Way to GO!!!Back then I think the only hunts were the stocked pheasant hunts.Its come a long way.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice to see you doing your part to pass on the tradition, and those are some nice bags of birds!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes it's an absolute great time for them. And the memories for all.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice to see the youth smiling and hunting!! That's what it's about!! Way to pass it on!!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

my daughter and niece


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Alaskan20 said:


> View attachment 221228
> my daughter and niece


Looks like Magee Marsh.Good job and GREAT PIC!!!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually ottaw


----------

